# to viperkeeper



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

do you have any DWA which arent vipers? if you do please post pics of some  very interested to see some elapids


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what about the vids of cobras and mambas


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay mate, here they are...how many can you identify? Genus & species please.


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

Dendroaspis polylepis and angusticeps? Naja haje? ancanthophis (sp) spp.? Micrurus fulvius? naja pillada (sp) ? pseudonaja textillis????


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

is 6 a spectacled / indian cobra and 7 a coral snake? not really clued up with the venomous species but would like to be in the not too distant future.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

not sure on all of em but they are nice
1 - mamba
2 - mamba
3 - black forest cobra
4 - death adders
5 - death adder again
6 - spectacled cobra
7 - coral snake
8 - red spitter
9 - taipan

some of those are guesses and some ain:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Mamaba,Rhinkals,Indian,Coral, Red spitter, last one not sure looks like a tiapan possibly, I'm also not sure on the two vipers in the middle.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

These are only ELAPIDS...no Vipers pictured. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

What are 4 and 5 are the others correct? Also is the last one a tiapan?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is 5 _Acanthophis_ species?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

1) Western Green Mamba, D. viridis
2) Black Mamba, D. polylepis
3) Cape Cobra, N. nivea
4) 2.0 Rough Death Adders, A. rugosus
5) Smooth Death Adder, A. laevis
6) Indian Cobra, N. naja
7) Eastern Coral Snake, M fulvus
8) Red Spitting Cobra, N. pallida
9) Common Brown Snake, P. textillis


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

had to be death adders really looking like that


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm 50/50 pretty good for 6am in the morning on my way out the door to work. LOL 

I still have alot to learn. : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i don't know...my life flashed before my eyes about the third pic!!


----------

